# How to change mouse/cursor in MSWord?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

When typing a Word document, the default mouse pointer turns into a "I" beam type pointer. Is there a way to have it remain the standard mouse arrow instead?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Cursor characters are controlled by your operating system, not Word.
The "I" beam cursor is the default for text selection. If you really want to mess with your cursors, go ahead, but it will affect every program, not just Word.
To do that, you have to go to your Control Panel (in MS systems - don't know about Apple), then go to "Mouse" and then to the Pointers tab.
There should be several "schemes" available, or you can just click on one cursor (in this case, the one for text selection) and change it to something else.


----------

